# That is not what I ordered



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I told April I wanted blue eyed polled does (had a buyer wanting blue eyed does), and what does she give me? Brown eyed horned bucks, she blamed their dad, and I guess she has a point. I have to admit though, they are kind of cute!

This is it for me, I'm done, she broke my doe streak, these are the only boys I got! (and that makes 5 kids for her, all boys)

So here are my mini alpine boys (they need names), most of these are the same kid, apparently he's the most photogenic (they look almost identical, but this one has white markings)








































They seem to really like my dog,
































They were born on the 3rd.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the pics - they are gorgeous! My mastiffs play with my babies and mother them!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG the pics are too funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute ...congrats....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I kept looking at the pics... thinking "she is So white... to have the alpine marked kids".. It took about 3 looks to figure out it was a DOG! Too Cute! 
I also was thinking that for a mini.. she sure had long legs... I think I need more coffee!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I love them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are REAAALLLY cute...congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love them...very pretty markings! Congrats!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I do think they are really cute, even if they are boys. Big boys! They were born bigger then my 5 week old pure nigis.

Iris (dog) is very tolerant, I don't know if she like them, or just tolerates them, she started to leave when they went after her, and she came back w/ them, so I'm sure she likes them some! She definately looks motherly in the pics.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

They are so very cute! Alpines are my favorite!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is she a great dane? I wish my great dane behaved like that around goats. the boys are really nice looking.

Jan


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. Yes she's a great dane, she's always been great w/ all other animals. She's my third, all have been really good, although my last one got alittle grumpy in his old age, he was still good, but didn't like them crawling on him.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I loved the title. I think something along that liine ANYTIME I get a a buck kid! "Thanks Mr.Stork, you've sent me the wrong package!"

They are beautiful babies! I love that color


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL The stork tends to deliver the wrong package a lot does't he?? LOL Luckily they are all so adorable it's hard to complain!!!!  Congrats on your new boys!!!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I generally think that anytime I don't get atleast one doe, and I admit I was getting abit spoiled this year, these boys bring me back down to Earth, but I do have to admit, they couldn't be much cuter!


----------

